# Your username's origin?



## Y.O.Morales (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't know if this thread has been done before, but here it goes (and for the sake of newcomers):

*What's the origin of your username? *Mine is an abbreviation of my first and last name, and the 'Morales' is actually my maiden name. The reason is that 'Yamir Ortiz' sound pretty awful both in English and Spanish.

 So what's yours?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 24, 2004)

See the following in meta:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110582


----------



## broghammerj (Dec 24, 2004)

Last name, first initial.  I'm crazy like that!


----------



## Xath (Dec 24, 2004)

I started posting here for OOC discussion of a D&D campaign, so mine is the name of my character.


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Dec 24, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> See the following in meta:
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110582



 Oh crap! Burn this thread then.

 What a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## khyron1144 (Dec 24, 2004)

I am named for the Khyron of Robotech, back when I was a teen I was into a villains are cool phase, so I admired Khyron the Backstabber from the Robotech novels I was reading.  Then I appended the number 1144 for easy memorability and in case there was already a Khyron on that particular forum.

This is also my name on wizards.community, Shadow of the Dragon, my own forum, palladium books, White Wolf forums, and certain others.


----------



## Theron (Dec 25, 2004)

It's my first name.  When I started my online existence back the days of BBSs, most of the folks on the first one I frequented used their real names and the notion of an alias really didn't occur to me.  I've always used a variation on my first or last name as a handle.  It's just easier, and it's been handy at cons (I've had a number of people recognize me just from my name on my badge).


----------



## ph34r (Dec 25, 2004)

Y.O.Morales said:
			
		

> Oh crap! Burn this thread then.
> 
> What a waste of bandwidth.




NO! We need more posts to be the #1 Forums ever!   

ph34r = Fear 1337 (leet) style. I use the name on Conquest mode for Soul Calibur 2 (see also the avatar) and for my Initial D ver3 card.


----------



## Maliki (Dec 25, 2004)

Name of favorite D&D character. A wizard from second edition.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 25, 2004)

Name of protagonist in a series of books by Michael Shea.

 -- N


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes long ago, when I started posting on different college sites I used my first name. Then about 10 years ago I started reading Chinese Birth-sign stuff and mine was a Green Snake, so I started using that for a while BUT people thought it was... _sexual_  so I dropped the snake and added by my first name. NOW of course people think I am 'green' or something, but oh well


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 25, 2004)

No explanation needed.


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 25, 2004)

my longest running character name.


----------



## Vrecknidj (Dec 25, 2004)

"Vrecknidj" was the spelling I gave to the sound that a particular blue dragon's electrical breath weapon had.  (Not the best, but what the heck.)

This was back in 1e.  The name stuck and ended up becoming the name of the dragon.  A thousand years later, this dragon became a lich, and many centuries more, he ended up becoming a god.

Currently, Vrecknidj is the god of undead in my campaign, though he is worshipped by some dragon cultists as well.

Dave


----------



## UltimaGabe (Dec 25, 2004)

Well, Gabe's my name, and Ultima is a spell from Final Fantasy. I first made a screenname for AOL, and everything else I wanted was taken, so I got the idea to stick "Ultima" before my name "Gabe", and, well, it stuck, and was easy to recognize and remember. So, I've used it ever since.


----------



## Sado (Dec 25, 2004)

Sado of the Long Knife, leader of the Freedom Guild of Karnali from the World of Lone Wolf game books (Grey Star series).

I also realized later it could be short for sado-masochist, hence my avatar of the black leather mask dude (from Dark Sun I believe).


----------



## tarchon (Dec 25, 2004)

My username was bitten by a radioactive spider while it was flying through a gamma ray storm on the way to Earth, fleeing from an exploding planet orbiting a red sun, whereafter it fell in a vat of chemicals, was struck by lightning, injected with a secret serum, and then bathed it in a strange glow by a mysterious artifact which it had unearthed.


----------



## Vorith (Dec 25, 2004)

The name of one of my favorite D&D characters...a barbarian


----------



## The Gryphon (Dec 25, 2004)

The Gryphon from the Dragonrealm novels.


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 25, 2004)

The first letter of my first name, my entire middle name, and the first two letters of my last name: N(athan) Ellis Ir(ving) = Nellisir.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## exile (Dec 25, 2004)

Exile...After moving from Louisville (where I had lived for nine years of college and medical school and had established many great gaming friends) to Toledo (which I think of as a frozen swamp/wasteland) for my residency in general surgery, I dubbed myself Exile...as in exiled from Louisville.

At least, I have some great gaming (and non-gaming) friends here...and even some of the non-gaming friends are starting to game...and I have a fiance...but Toledo is still a frozen swamp, especially this time of year.

Chad


----------



## painandgreed (Dec 25, 2004)

I got sick of having to pick different names on all sites so I decided to standardize on one that wouldn't be taken other places. I picked painandgreed because I own the domain painandgreed.com. The reason I own painandgreed.com is because it was a friend's domain that I got my first email address on and I aquired it when he dropped it. The reason for the name painandgreed is a long story which is related to my friend having HIV along with 95% of all other hemophiliacs due to tainted blood products made for hemophiliacs. that would be bad enough but it got worse when it was discovered that the companies that made those blood products knew about the contamination but did the math and figured it would be cheaper to lose what they estimated at 10-15% of their "customers" rather than recall and destroy the product they had. They were wrong and the final tally was around 95% of their customers ended up with tainted product. The orignal site was a place for him to express his anti-corporate feelings on the pain caused by their greed. When he dropped it, I picked it up because my website and the email all my friends had for me were already there.


----------



## briac (Dec 25, 2004)

The name of one of my favorite DnD characters...a necromancer.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 25, 2004)

Angcuru is the name of my favorite original character and story hour protagonist.  Be amazed at my creativity.


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Dec 25, 2004)

I wanted it to be something that people could remember.  So I thought of boook titles I liked (I like to read) and came up with "Of Mice and Men" by Steinbeck.  However, having a screen name "Of Mice and Men" was a bit too weird for me, so I changed it up a bit, and voila!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 25, 2004)

Also answered here, but it's polite to refer back, and my postcount is still low.


----------



## megamania (Dec 25, 2004)

megamania was the name I gave a comicbook character I had.  This same character is portrayed in my Storyhour-  Strikeforce: Morituri.

Mega=  1000x
Mania= physical and mental release of energy that is often violent

A walking timebomb.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Dec 25, 2004)

First it was a name to use when bugging Mechwarrior people with pants names like "Cyberstryke" or "Darquewarryore" but I took it up as a username for my Hotmail address, it stuck and I even get called "Prince of Happiness" or simply "poh" in real life.

Happiness, per Ambrose Bierce, is a pleasurable sensation arising from witnessing the misfortunes of others.


----------



## Asmo (Dec 25, 2004)

Asmo is short for Asmodean.
Asmodean is a Forsaken in the Wheel of Time books by Robert Jordan.
Not very creative, but I thought it was cool at that time 

Asmo


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 25, 2004)

The name of my current D&D character, a gold dragon wyrmling (using the rules from dragon magazine 320), hence the reptilian eye of my avatar. It's hungarian and simply means "immortal".


----------



## Greylock (Dec 26, 2004)

Clay.

HTH


----------



## Remathilis (Dec 26, 2004)

Longest running D&D character. 16th level elf thief (2nd ed).


----------



## Nightcloak (Dec 26, 2004)

Chalk up another poster who uses one of his favorite characters as a name.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 26, 2004)

I... honestly don't remember.

  Well, I'm Icelandic, hench the Viking, and I used to be in this Rat Bastard's club that 
  was an offshot of this place and I think that's where Bastard part came and uh... 

  Yeah.

 I think someone called me a Viking Bastard sometime and I just liked it.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 26, 2004)

Used to be the official rules lawyer for the *Dangerous Journeys: Mythus* game. Sort of the mage of *Mythus*. Thus...


----------



## greymist (Dec 26, 2004)

Another one using a character's name. Of course, I stole the name from Steven Brust's Vlad Taltos novels for my character.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 26, 2004)

Y.O.Morales said:
			
		

> Oh crap! Burn this thread then. What a waste of bandwidth.




No, no, lets go on wit it!   

Turanil is the name of a wizard-priest character I did play a few years ago.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 26, 2004)

My name is Claudio, and my older brother used to call me Klaus.

When I started playing (not GMing) Rolemaster, we all wanted character names that were reminiscent of our real names, so Marcio (Fiorito) was Marcel, our friend Rodrigo was Roderick (a name he used again in MotRD) and Rodrigo's brother Diego was... well, Diego. And I was Klaus.

Then I made up a Ravenloft character named Nikolaus Gunther Nakzinsky, the full name of german actor Klaus Kinski (father of Nastassia Kinski). And said character's nickname was Klaus.

So here be Klaus.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 26, 2004)

Umm, it's my name. 



			
				Sado said:
			
		

> Sado of the Long Knife, leader of the Freedom Guild of Karnali from the World of Lone Wolf game books (Grey Star series).



Aye!  On the Tower of the Sun forums, I am known as Gashgiss, who was the Noodnic king in Book #2 of Lone Wolf.


----------



## solkan_uk (Dec 26, 2004)

*Solkan_UK*

The name of my first real character (I used to DM for about 4 years before I got to play beyond a couple of one-offs). 

A semi-psychotic cleric of fire!

The name itself came from an obscure god in warhammer, mentioned in one of the early novels.

EDIT: UK of course is my country of origin, because when I used the name for yahoo, someone already had Solkan. I think the novel was Zaragoz, btw.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 26, 2004)

I just like marsupials


----------



## Jesus_marley (Dec 27, 2004)

Well....

I own a Christmas cactus, and it needed a name. Being a CHRISTMAS cactus I figured that the best name would be Jesus (although I decided to use the pronunciation "Hey-Zeus"). As it grew, it's various stalks and leaves began to resemble dreadlocks, hence the last name addition of "Marley".

After that, I thought the name was cool, so I co-opted it for my own on-screen use.


----------



## FireLance (Dec 27, 2004)

(Also posted in the other thread)

You can blame G-Force for my username. If you're not old enough to know what G-Force is, I will just say that it's a Japanese cartoon featuring a group of five people protecting the earth and stuff (kind of like the Power Rangers, but less campy). Among the vehicles they piloted was this massive airplane/spaceship that could turn into a fiery phoenix-like blast of energy. Many episodes ended with them using this ability to blast through and destroy the threat of the day.

That image kind of stuck in my mind, and when I needed to name a phoenix NPC for a 1e D&D game, I used "Firelance". Since then, every time I needed to use a phoenix in the game, I would call it "Firelance". During 2e, I started creating a homebrew inspired by elements of the Death Gate Cycle, the Dark Sun setting and the Birthright setting. The basic idea behind the setting was that the world had been split into eight pieces because of a massive struggle between good and evil. Firelance became a hero of the old world who had best embodied the philosophy of Fire. Formerly human, he had evolved into a phoenix. His weapon, also called the Fire Lance, was what would be a holy, flaming lance in 3e terms.

I have long abandoned that setting, but I'm still fond of the name and the (NPC) character and weapon who bore it. So, I've been using it as my user name on ENWorld and a few other forums I frequent.

Sialia was kind enough to make me a nice avatar of both the phoenix and the weapon that shared his name.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Dec 27, 2004)

Mine is one of the five characters that I have run or am running now for my current DM.  I have been involved for 4 yours in his game and have helped out in creating nches that he hasn't had a chance to do yet.  Leif was the one htat broke the mold though, he was a swathy nordic man in a fleet full of greek midgets (ok... Leif was 6'10", the avegare sailor in that part of the world was 5 feet... I win).  It was dne as an adventure to get the rp's out, it turned into this... Heck, I even named my website after him!  I am such a loser!


----------



## Salad Shooter (Dec 27, 2004)

A long time ago...in a galaxy far far away (okay, it was right here in my computer chair, and not really all that long ago) I was playing the Tribes Demo, and decided that Salad Shooter would be a good username for that...it sorta stuck with me through several other things, and here I am! I think it originally was from some weird super slicer thing that chopped up veggies for your salad...or something...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Dec 27, 2004)

LeifVignirsson said:
			
		

> Mine is one of the five characters that I have run or am running now for my current DM. I have been involved for 4 yours in his game and have helped out in creating nches that he hasn't had a chance to do yet. Leif was the one htat broke the mold though, he was a swathy nordic man in a fleet full of greek midgets (ok... Leif was 6'10", the avegare sailor in that part of the world was 5 feet... I win). It was dne as an adventure to get the rp's out, it turned into this... Heck, I even named my website after him! I am such a loser!



 Hey, y'know, I know a guy named Leif Óskar Vignirsson.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 27, 2004)

My name dates from my interest in neopagan religion in my mid-to-late teens (16-18); it's Irish Gaelic for "son of the goddess", or near enough. I use it everywhere because it's entirely unique.

It's not pronounced anything like its spelling - "vock the von dee ah" is a decent approximation. I actually like that - it's kind of an entirely textual identity, a name not generally pronounced, without being entirely "digital age" like a handle like cjad9351.


----------



## SpringPlum (Dec 28, 2004)

Springplum is the name of one of Gabriel's daimones (personalities) from Walter Jon Williams' _Aristoi_.


----------



## Testament (Dec 28, 2004)

My favourite character from some of my fave video games, the Guilty Gear series.  Nothing complex really, I just love the fact that the big bishy goth guy with a scythe, a style that SCREAMS BBEG, is actually a lovesick penitent.


----------



## Impeesa (Dec 28, 2004)

Some of you may know the name Lord Robert Baden-Powell, but I'm guessing most do not. He had some epic ranks in Bluff or something. According to another site:



> Robert Baden-Powell had been educated at a private school in England where he often slipped away to track animals in a nearby wood. He loved surviving on his own out in the countryside, hiding, stalking and discovering. The army called such activity ‘scouting’ and by 1876 Baden-Powell found himself training army scouts in India. He had already seen action in Africa during Chief Dinizulu’s rebellion. Then he developed his military scouting skills in Ashanti, West Africa and in Rhodesia in 1896. The warlike Matabele so respected his scouting skill and constant watchfulness that they named him Impeesa, ‘the wolf that never sleeps’.




Lord B.P., of course, went on to found the modern Scouting movement, which only bears some resemblance to his original awesomeness if you know what you're looking for. I thought it was a cool nickname, and it's served me well for at least 6-7 years (I really don't feel like counting ). Someday, I will play a middle-aged rogue in a war-oriented game, and pull off off the butterfly enthusiast scam. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Dec 28, 2004)

Just a name I made up for a Baldur's Gate CRPG character.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 28, 2004)

Well...

Filthy Ike was one of the random names in the character creation cd with the 3.0 PHB for male 1/2Orcs.

My wife and I were discussing *what* a "Filthy Ike" would be.

We had just seen Moulin Rouge, and the Narcoleptic Argentenian just called out...

*HALF-ORC BARD!!*

Thus, my first Living Greyhawk character was created for me.



edit: cos I'm a goofus


----------



## FoolishFrost (Dec 28, 2004)

The Fool was a plot device in a campaign I ran for the party.  Generally, he was an immortal with whatever skills and powers I needed him to have at the time.

He would pop in every now and then and drop clues, hints, or sledghammers when needed.

Funny thing is, he worked.  They were never quite sure what he was up to when he came by, but were always interested in what he had to say.  Funny thing is, they could never get him to tell the same story twice without changing something.  Seems he was a bit of a liar.

Since the only name that anyone had for him was 'The Fool', and he never gave them any other name, they eventually named him themselves:  Jack (of fools).

Any other GM have a bunch of character's always keep a place at the table setup in case an NPC showed up?  All the time?

Later,
John Bowden


----------



## Dark Dragon (Dec 28, 2004)

I like dragons - those on the dark side more than the others. Did I mention that I'm a vile evil DM?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 28, 2004)

I was deeply scarred by the first and only evil campaign  I have DM'd.  Which in 2nd edtion involved not one (Telepath) not two (psychokentic) but THREE (Psychoportation specialist and NPC)  Evil halfling psionists.  They did naughty things, and ploted to destroy the world.  

 Afterward I created my first 3rd ed game world, and it was a running joke that all halflings that were encountered were evil psionsts- which is not true!  some were evil non psions, and some were non-evil but still psionic.  The whole halfling culture is based on the fact that psionics is commonplace.   Even as the campaign ended - 4 years later there was a evil undead hafling psionist struggleing for and achieving redemption.  

My new campaign world downplays psionics, but is still centered on a stout and hairfoot culture.  Only some of whom are evil. 

and I know my icon is actually from a Oriental woman on a dragon magazine cover from the early 90's but it still looks like a pissed off halfling to me.


----------



## Tangent Loki (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I was watching Hackers...  and I thought, gee what would I call myself if I was moving in those circle...

gee a math name might be cool.  Sine something someething...

no how about tangent like other, and Loci like other place because that's what it is when you route packets through another place it's like your at a 'tangent loci'  but I could make a further play on words with Loki like the god of mishcief, that's pretty cool.  Tangent Loki as in other god of mischief, it got the thumbs up.  the  i was signing up for forum accounts and I thought, it's a cool name, when am I even going to use it?  

And lo, viola, Tangent Loki was born.


----------



## DeBracy (Dec 29, 2004)

People have read (or at least seen) Ivanhoe, right? I picked the name DeBracy when I was signing up to try some online strategy game and it's sorta caught on. I like it... Simple and elegant.


----------



## Elephant (Dec 29, 2004)

My username requires little explanation.  I like elephants.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 29, 2004)

Elephant said:
			
		

> My username requires little explanation.  I like elephants.



 Ha! Its more likely you ARE an elephant! A super-intelligent elephant come to kill us all!! Fear the Elephants! 

((...wow, posting when sick/tired/drugged produces interesting results))


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.schlockmercenary.com/


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 29, 2004)

I hate to say it, but I think mine's pretty obvious.

Long, long ago, I used to have screen names representative of characters and what not, but figured... that's really not how I want to be known. "Yo Enigmaz188, how you doing..."


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 29, 2004)

I was trying to come up with a name for use on AIM, and everything I thought of was turned down.  It asked me to enter three words based upon my interests, and it would mangle them into some obscene mockery of a username for me.  Well, I'd been into martial arts for a while then, so I put the name of the style I'd been practicing, "Kempo," in slot number one.  I threw something I can't recall into slot 2, and ran into an impass, because I realised I only had 2 interests, and one of them I've since forgotten. Well, it was raining outside, and I like the dis-lighted-ness that comes with a rainstorm, so... Completely ignoring slot number 2, it gave me Kemrain. I took it because it meets all my requirements: easy to say, phonetic spelling, meaningless, totally obscure, short (two syllables), unique, radioactive, and meaningless.

- Kemrain the Kemrain. 

Figure that one out!


----------



## Lazybones (Dec 29, 2004)

Self-descriptive. Though lately I've been joining sites where it's taken already, so I've gone to "Senobyzal" (too lazy to come up with something altogether new).


----------



## Captain Loincloth (Dec 30, 2004)

A character from a short story I wrote back in high school.  Sort of a Jay Ward version of Conan


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 30, 2004)

Captain Loincloth said:
			
		

> A character from a short story I wrote back in high school.  Sort of a Jay Ward version of Conan




Any relation to Captain Underpants?


----------



## saucercrab (Dec 30, 2004)

Got my online persona from Space Ghost: Coast to Coast, episode 52: Piledriver, guest-starring Rob Zombie, Raven Symone & the Macho Man, Randy Savage. The Saucercrab was a villian brought back from obscurity by the episode.

And in a freakish coincident, a friend of mine, who reads the new/recent Space Ghost comic, showed me a page where Space Ghost & his two sidekicks reveal that saucercrabs are made by Rob-corp, & Rob happens to be my name. The comic only came out a couple weeks ago, & I've used saucercrab for at least 4 or 5 years now. (Course, I don't remember much of the original show, so I don't know if that was revealed back then.)


----------



## The It's Man (Dec 31, 2004)

It's... the name of the only Python character I can quote without looking it up in books or on websites . He's also my favourite Python character and as I wasn't planning on posting large posts when I signed up, I thought it would fit nicely.


----------



## Captain Loincloth (Dec 31, 2004)

Captain Loincloth was created a long time ago, back around 82 or so.  The stories are probably best left forgotten


----------



## Abdomens (Dec 31, 2004)

My name is an anagram of my real name. It's the only really understandable anagram you can get out of my name. 
I discovered it some years ago and now likes to use it on different message boards.


----------



## kmdietri (Dec 31, 2004)

Old University ID, first initial, second initial, and 6 letters of my last name.

Kristopher Michael Dietrich....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 31, 2004)

Queen Dopplepopolis is a Sea Lab 2021 reference - she's never an actual character in the show, but she does spawn several excellent lines such as:

"Tell it to Queen Dopplepopolis, Dopplegangers!!"

"... Is she Greek - because Greek chicks are hot."


----------

